# MPC-HC problem playing WMV



## megamonkey (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm not sure why, but whenever I play WMV videos with MPC-HC and sometimes VLC the video doesn't play smoothly whenever I skip forward. The audio plays normally but the video delays before it goes back to the correct part of the video.

Any ideas of how to fix this? I'm hoping I don't have to change the video type.

Thanks


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

All wmv files, certain types of wmv files, or only random wmv files?

Ensure your player(s) are up to date.


----------



## megamonkey (Feb 16, 2009)

Pretty much all WMV video's I have right now do that. My MPC player is up-to-date


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

wmv support appears to be hit or miss with mpc-hc. It seems to work fine for most people, and not so well for others.

You could try enabling/disabling "fast seek" (in the tweaks section).


----------



## megamonkey (Feb 16, 2009)

Unfortunately it didn't work. It also seems to do the same thing with VLC player. I guess my only choice may be to change the video format to AVI or mp4. Thanks for your help


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Or play wmv files using WMP (which you should use for testing anyway). If they don't play properly in WMP, then there are bigger issues.


----------

